# Dead frog - bloat question



## froggler (May 29, 2010)

Barky (a fire-bellied toad) died this morning. He was bloated for a few weeks. He was pooping, shedding, hunting, and hopping/swimming just fine. And I had started to get used to the idea that he would be okay. 

My question is, when I found him dead this morning, he was as bloated as ever, but a large white mucousy-looking ball (marble sized) was half-sticking out of his mouth. Does anyone have any idea what this could be? It doesn't look like the pictures I've seen of inverted stomachs. We already buried him, so I don't have any pictures.

I have read that bloating can be from an impaction, vitamin deficiency, or parasites. He was bloated all over, but his throat was very large and bulbous. We did isolate him from the other frogs who all seem to be fine at the moment. I'd like to get some idea of what the problem could be so I can take preventative measures with the other frogs. We've cleaned their home, replaced their water filter, and are making sure that they are getting the right mix of vitamin dusting. I've had Barky and the other frogs for 1.5 - 7 years, so none of them were new.

Thanks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Bloat is a symptom and not a disease. This is a common misconception among many people. 
It is a indication that something is disrupting the frog's ability to osmoregulate and could also include along your list, the following bacterial, viral and/or fungal infection, liver failure, kidney failure, disruption of the skin's ability to osmoregulate poisoning (oversupplementation of A, D3, or E, nitrite, and nitrate poisoning for a few examples) to name several more (usually common) causes). 

Often the stomach and/or the tongue can be forced from the mouth. they are often white as at death, the blood settles into the lowest portions of the body changing thier appearance. The mucous could have been forced from the stomach or the lungs by the pressure of the fluids. 

Ed


----------



## froggler (May 29, 2010)

Thanks very much for the feedback, Ed. I hadn't thought about the draining of fluids, but I think you're right and that it was his stomach I saw.


----------

